# Prawdopodonie



## melamy

Hello everyone!

I'm trying to translate a postcard that has been sent to my mum almost 40 years ago, I tried to do it myself so I understand the main subject but it would be great to have a more accurate translation :

"Marie Prawdopodobnie Panka ma li wyslàc zaproszenie na wesele i mysle, ze przyjedziesz bo ja czekam!"

Thank you for your help!


----------



## wolfbm1

Hello melamy.
There is a problem with the words 'Panka' and 'li.' 
Let's say that 'Panka' is actually 'Anka' and 'li' is 'ci.'

My attempt:

Marie. Anka is going to send you an invitation for the wedding and I hope that you will come, because I'm looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## jasio

wolfbm1 said:


> There is a problem with the words 'Panka' and 'li.'
> Let's say that 'Panka' is actually 'Anka' and 'li' is 'ci.



It's a handwritten, isn't it? Probably by a person not very comfortable with writing. Considering this, I would suppose that the name mentioned on the postcard can probably be "Romka" as well. And perhaps "Maria" rather than "Marie".

But the overall translations looks ok.


----------



## wolfbm1

Marie Skłodowska-Curie's maiden name was Maria Salomea Skłodowska. So, maybe it was Marie in France and Maria in Poland.


----------



## melamy

Thanks to the both of you!
Yes it's hand writing so it's not easy to decipher especially when you don't know the language.
Marie is just my mother's name


----------



## wolfbm1

Hello Melamy.

I forgot about the word 'prawdopodobnie.'

Let me try again:
Marie. Janka is *probably* going to send you an invitation for the wedding and I hope that you will come, because I'm looking forward to seeing you!

Here is the same sentence with letters containing diacritics:

Marie. Prawdopodobnie Janka ma Ci wysłać zaproszenie na wesele i myślę, że przyjedziesz bo ja czekam!

Polish has the following letters <with diacritics>: ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ź ż. These are considered to be separate letters, each of them is placed in alphabet right after its Latin counterpart (i.e. ą between a and b), ź and ż are placed after z in this order.

I tried other fonts, which resemble handwritten letters, e.g Vladimir Script, Brush Script or Mistral, and* Li very much resembles Ci*. It is a Polish custom to capitalize personal pronouns when you want to show respect. Panka is probably Janka.


----------



## melamy

Thank you Wolfbm1, I understand know why I thought it was a "li" and not a "ci"!


----------



## ChipMacShmon

wolfbm1 said:


> Panka is probably Janka.


My guess would be that Panka = Danka. I'm almost sure that _Panka _is a name and Marie should know it.


----------



## melamy

Thank you ChipMac, Marie doesn't remember, it's been almost 40 years!!


----------

